# Honey is looking for a new home again!



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Honey is around 2yrs old spayed and is very lovable and playfull she is also a dainty little girl and has beautiful tabby markings. She is sadly back with us for the 3rd time through no fault of her own. She is not suitable for an elderly person or with young children but an older family would be fine. She realy does deserve a forever home. She will reward a new owner with lots of love and loyalty. If you can give her that then please contact us at [email protected] thank you.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

She is lovely Shelly and she really does deserve a loving home, xxx


----------

